# Shopping list for REW



## bob_m (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I would like to get started with REW and want to make sure the hardware list below makes sense. Is there a less expensive option for the Tascam?


REW (I have already installed on my laptop)
RS SPL Meter (I already have)
TASCAM US-122mkII
EMM-6 Mic
XLR male to XLR female Microphone Cable 
Male to Male RCA cable. (Connection to system)
1/4" Mono to Male RCA cable. (Loop Back, sound card calibration)


Thanks Bob


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks like everything (I assume you mean the EMM-6 mic?). The 122 has near-ruler flat response (down maybe 1/2 dB @ 20 Hz), so you could skip the loopback cable if you want. The ART USB Dual Pre is cheaper, but some people seem to be having problems with it. Using the Behringer UCA202 in conjunction with the XENYX 502 is also a cheaper option, but it’s more complicated to use and set up.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Make sure you clearly 'walk through' the configuration with actual device diagrams in order to determine your cable requirements and connector types (e.g. XLR m/f vs TRS m/f, etc.).

Also, there is no need for a splitter to feed more than one speaker simultaneously at the recover end. You do not drive multiple full range speakers simultaneously - unless you simply feel compelled to verify that an increase in superposed interference results...


----------



## bob_m (Feb 13, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> (I assume you mean the EMM-6 mic?). The ART USB Dual Pre is cheaper,


Yes sorry, Emm-6 I have made the correction in the list. Do you have a link for the ART USB, I could not find it on Amazon or at least nothing with a cheaper price. 

Thanks Bob


----------



## bob_m (Feb 13, 2012)

SAC said:


> Make sure you clearly 'walk through' the configuration with actual device diagrams in order to determine your cable requirements and connector types (e.g. XLR m/f vs TRS m/f, etc.).


Thanks, I will have to research what a TRS is, I thought I was using an XLR mic. 

Maybe I should punt and go for the Omnimic. Although I do enjoy working through the details. 

Bob


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

A TRS (tip ring sleeve) plug is balanced 1/4" phone plug similar to an unbalanced stereo 1/4" plug. (I would say the same, except that history has proven that this is not necessarily true due to varying standards and after having almost fried a console operating under that assumption).

Many units may have a front end XLR jacks or a hybrid XLR+TRS jack, but the back panel jacks may be balanced 1/4" (TRS) phone plugs. 

Many combinations are possible depending upon the units involved.

Do not simply assume the balanced connection will be an XLR.
Therefore verify the actual jacks on the equipment being interfaced.

And again, you only need a single output feed (most likely RCA unless you are feeding, say, a pro amp which will be balanced XLR/TRS) to the system under test, not a split 2 channel feed. Generally the simplest solution is an XLR male to RCA female adapter.

Edit:
ART USB Dual Pre 
B&HPhoto $69 total (incl shipping) www.bhphotovideo.com





bob_m said:


> Maybe I should punt and go for the Omnimic.


Sure, if you want to spend 3 times the price and get literally less than half of the functionality - all to save the hassle of sourcing ~3 interconnects (gasp!!! ...How DO they manage?!?!?!?!) - go for OmniMic! :rofl:

Or... send me a complete list of your components and for $100 and the cost of parts and shipping, I will assemble the required parts, label each cable end, and send them to you in a sturdy padded box. ...With a bow, too, if requested... (Edit: seeing as how this is being interpreted seriously...it was intended as a joke...unless you simply want to pay me $100 to select the proper cables that anyone should simply be able to do by looking at the interface jacks!)

Better yet, if one can't navigate the interconnects, don't get either; as you will never understand what to do with it after someone connects it for you...

But seriously, if you need help, PM me and we can walk you through it...


----------



## bob_m (Feb 13, 2012)

SAC said:


> Sure, if you want to spend 3 times the price and get literally less than half of the functionality - all to save the hassle of sourcing ~3 interconnects (gasp!!! ...How DO they manage?!?!?!?!) - go for OmniMic! :rofl:
> But seriously, if you need help, PM me and we can walk you through it...



Thanks I appreciate the help. 

I understand your point about OmniMic but it may be a bit more than just sourcing 3 Interconnects. I have read about plenty of problems concerning sound card incompatibility with the OS (drivers), sound card calibration, mic calibration and the like with REW. Once you get that working then you have to deal with functional setting on the sound card. I also read that Parts Express puts Omnimic on sale for $250 at times. Certainly some folks will pay the extra ~$100 to get them up and running with less hassle. 

Thanks again.

Bob


----------



## bob_m (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi SAC:

In order to become familiar with REW, can I use my RS analog SPL meter with TASCAM US-122mkII? It seems like I can from reading the “REW cabling and connection basics” in the online help? In that case, I would use the loop-back cable (1/4" Mono to Male RCA cable) for the connection between the RS Mic and the Tascam? Does that seem correct?

Thanks Bob


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can’t say I’ve ever seen anyone try this, but since the SPL meter’s output is line-level it should work with the US122. Yes, you’d use the RCA to 1/4” cable for your connection.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bob_m (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Wayne,


----------



## bob_m (Feb 13, 2012)

I ended up getting the Tascam 144, Amazon had a good package deal with cables, link below. I also picked up the EMM-6. I found a good link to a simple primer which shows basic setup, interesting in the primer the author uses the "Phones-out" to "TRS-Line in" on the 144 for calibration. I'll give that a try since the cable is included in the Amazon kit. 

TasCam 144 Kit: (Edit: Kit arrived with 122)
http://www.amazon.com/Tascam-US-144mkii-US144ii-Computer-Interface/dp/B0055ECKE0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329790711&sr=8-2


Great link for simple primer:
http://polaraudio.blogspot.com/2012/01/calibration.html

-Bob


----------



## bob_m (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello:

I installed the latest Win7 64 bit driver for the Tascam US-122 on my Laptop. I disabled all other Mics in Windows control pannel. I am able to play output through the phones jack on the US-122 when watching utube. 


I ran REW 5.01 Beta 7 and in preferences/Soundcard I selected ASIO Drivers. I was offered the US-122 as a device and selected the left channel for out and in. When I go to calibrate the meters are silent. I can get some output when using the java driver but assumed ASIO is what I want? IF I do want ASIO any idea how to get that working or what to check.

I tested on my desktop which is win7 32 and everthing seems to work fine. Does REW or ASIO have a problem with Win7 64 bit?

Thanks Bob

Update: I was able to get it to work, I found I cannot boot the machine with the Tascam connected. If I do I need to unplug the USB and re-plug and then I coould calibrate


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Using the Behringer UCA202 in conjunction with the XENYX 502 is also a cheaper option, but it’s more complicated to use and set up.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


How come Wayne?

I have an Calibrated Behringer ECM8000 Mic on order, I now need to get a Mic amp. Could I get away with the Behringer Xenyx 502 or is it easier to use the 802.

I was to thinking of using an Behringer UCA202. But If it makes it more complicated...... What are the easy options? :scratch:


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

The easy option?

Either a BehringerECM8000 or a Dayton EMM6 mic and an ART USB Dual Preamp for $69 at B&HPhoto.


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

SAC said:


> The easy option?
> 
> Either a BehringerECM8000 or a Dayton EMM6 mic and an ART USB Dual Preamp for $69 at B&HPhoto.


I would still need a sound card right?


Why would this be any easier an Behringer Xenyx 502?


That is a good price is the US for that amp, but over in the UK it is £80. I can pick a Behringer Xenyx 502 up for £30.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

No.

All you need is exactly what I wrote, with the exception of a mic cable, USB cable, loopback cable and an output to the receiver.

Please do a few searches. This has been delineated only a few hundred times.


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

SAC said:


> No.
> 
> All you need is exactly what I wrote, with the exception of a mic cable, USB cable, loopback cable and an output to the receiver.
> 
> Please do a few searches. This has been delineated only a few hundred times.


Nice one, I will. Thanks :T


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

...


----------



## tattoo_Dan (Jan 17, 2009)

hi guys ! I have a question related to this topic,

I finally want to try the REW setup,

I just ordered a Behringer UCA202,

I have a RS digital SPL meter and I also have a Audyssey MultEQ XT mic that came with my Onkyo 876,

which one will be better to use for the REW measurements ?


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

tattoo_Dan said:


> hi guys ! I have a question related to this topic,
> 
> I finally want to try the REW setup,
> 
> ...



The RS meter Dan. With this you use the correct Mic cal file, these can be found in the REW guide. Unfortunately, 'as I to have a Audyssey pro Mic', there is not a file for this, so do not use this.


----------



## tattoo_Dan (Jan 17, 2009)

Wull said:


> The RS meter Dan. With this you use the correct Mic cal file, these can be found in the REW guide. Unfortunately, 'as I to have a Audyssey pro Mic', there is not a file for this, so do not use this.


thanks very much


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Your welcome Dan.

here the link to the Mic Cal files... http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/19-downloads-page.html

pick the one that fits! :T


----------

